# Jan.11,2011 The Blvd Cafe $6 7pm ACxDC, Vaccine, Lumber Lung, Knife Fight, & Hordes (all ages)



## agony (Dec 28, 2010)

View attachment 21037

http://theblvdcafeandbar.com/?p=592

if your in the area show up....
look 4 me & say what up!!
i will be rocking black hat with fetus eaters patch


----------

